
Why I Turned Down an Interview with Google - kiyanwang
https://sjkelleyjrblog.wordpress.com/2018/03/10/why-i-turned-down-an-interview-with-google/
======
Immune
Title is misleading and I wonder how long OP has been at Amazon.

